# Female patient, 6 months old



## fronclynne (Nov 26, 2010)

presenting with crisp, golden skin and a moist interior.  After an initial diagnosis of "yum", patient was treated with a liberal dose of gravy and mashed potatoes.  Sadly the patient did not survive the procedure.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2010)

Taking a trip to Phane?


----------

